# Cant use Hyge GH due to bad reaction , next best GH to source?



## Dazarms (Sep 8, 2013)

so after months trying both black tops and green tops GH Hyge 200iu kits

both shooting sub q and IM

For some reason my body reacts to both site injections and the jab causes redness , welts which swell up and dont go away for at least 5 days, and at times around stomach black and blue bruises

It looks awfull so ive dropped trying use the stuff

and so I need to source a new GH

but I dont no what would be best to use next

seen as how I cant use the Hgetropin

what recomendations u guys have ?

Can source Jintropin pens think they are 38iu, Riptropin blue tops 100iu, euro pharma somatropin 100iu

Keen get on GH soon as possbile.


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

You tried a dif water?

As in not bac water just purified for injection or whatever it's called

I used to get bad welts and found out it was that

If not

Any pharma

Rips are good aswell love em shame can't source any more.....


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

I just wish I could afford any hgh!! Haha

Could be the bac water as bail says.


----------



## Dazarms (Sep 8, 2013)

bail said:


> You tried a dif water?
> 
> As in not bac water just purified for injection or whatever it's called
> 
> ...


yeah pal ive tried different waters

same reaction on both

Was gutted because alot people get great gains from hyge

Might go for rips 100iu

The jintropin pens are 38iu I think more expensive

but a source says that its far more potent and I wouldnt need to take as much of this GH


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

I would favour decent peps (IPAM/Mod GRF) over chinese GH. Here is my ranking.

Pharma GH

Peps

Chinese GH.

Join datbtrue and get peps from there.


----------



## Dazarms (Sep 8, 2013)

Huntingground said:


> I would favour decent peps (IPAM/Mod GRF) over chinese GH. Here is my ranking.
> 
> Pharma GH
> 
> ...


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Quote is all fooked up. I shoot boom dose of IPAM before bed with Mod GRF.

Whatever suits, try different protocols.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Try mixing gh with a ml of test and jab iM .


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Seems to be quite common with hyge.

One of my mates had the same issue just the other week.

He read somewhere to try putting the water into the vial very slowly, didn't swish it around just let it slowly dissolve.

Once fully dissolved left it sitting another 10 mins then loaded syringe and jabbed, hasn't had a welt since.


----------



## Dazarms (Sep 8, 2013)

Dezw said:


> Seems to be quite common with hyge.
> 
> One of my mates had the same issue just the other week.
> 
> ...


I tried putting the Bacto water in slowly mate

still same result like

however ive not left it for 10 mins before i jabbed it

just did it pretty much right away

to me tho for what u pay GH it shouldnt be causing these problems at all

waiting 10 mins then jabbing to me good high quality GH u just shouldnt have this issue

I wanted shoot it sub q more so over IM

as wanted the fat burn benefits in stomach area by jabbing at 5am morn then back to bed

then up for breakfast at like 8am

SO wanted to maximize its fat burn effects in that area

its pay day tomorrow so which ever GH I go for need make sure its right one

which is why I asked peoples advice on here which to source next


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Dazarms said:


> I tried putting the Bacto water in slowly mate
> 
> still same result like
> 
> ...


Just got Genentech in have yet to try it but heard good things!

No use waking up at 5am jabbing gh then going back to bed. Idk who the **** came up with that protocol. Do they think that food ingested near to an exogenous gh shot blunts it's effects in some way?

Site specific loss from my experience is largely a myth.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Dazarms said:


> I tried putting the Bacto water in slowly mate
> 
> still same result like
> 
> ...


You should be leaving it longer to desolve mate the particles take some time to mix.

I mix mine the night before i done 10iu blacktop in 1 ml bacwater this morning 5iu each delt and no reaction

I dont believe in sub q fat loss with it, iv never seen it.


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

ewen said:


> Try mixing gh with a ml of test and jab iM .


Do you actually do this??


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Dazarms said:


> yeah pal ive tried different waters
> 
> same reaction on both
> 
> ...


Didn't jintropin shut down years ago??

If the price is similar and you trust your source give it a go

I would choose pre mixed gh over Chinese all day

Use geno pens for a little 3.6 iu Daily good stuff

However the hyge I got ATM is very good

I did notice less water retention and sides on the pharma stuff though


----------



## Dazarms (Sep 8, 2013)

not sure mate if they did or not

ive heard nothing

ive seen the pens and the source says they been tested and all gtg

if anyone can confirm if this is the case and they have shut down

I do trust source so should be fine like


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Dazarms said:


> not sure mate if they did or not
> 
> ive heard nothing
> 
> ...


 @Pscarb has mentioned it before I'm sure

However If they are counterfeit doesn't it's not very good gh

I would still give em a go


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

bail said:


> Do you actually do this??


Have done when I ran out of water .


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

GenSci who made jintropin did not **** down they stopped exporting after a telling off from the yanks after operation Raw Deal a few years back, I would be very suspect of any Jintropin.

The premixed pharma stuff is good but simplexx is the most faked GH out there so be careful I am using the Geno GoQuick pens and they are extremely good.

On the subject of injecting GH SubQ in the stomach then going back to bed for fat burning this does not localise fat burning and the FFA's you release from the GH that contribute to the fat loss will be just restored as you went back to bed so waste of time


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

I mix mine with B12 now smooth and lovely! I have had red itchy hot lumps around site before but that didn't last long not with Hyge tho.


----------



## JasonSteward (Nov 13, 2013)

Huntingground said:


> I would favour decent peps (IPAM/Mod GRF) over chinese GH. Here is my ranking.
> 
> Pharma GH
> 
> ...


how do we join datbtrue? I've thought you have to fulfill certain conditions?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

JasonSteward said:


> how do we join datbtrue? I've thought you have to fulfill certain conditions?


You have to be nominated by a member. Know anybody?

I just linked him to my journals and he allowed me to join.


----------



## Dazarms (Sep 8, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> GenSci who made jintropin did not **** down they stopped exporting after a telling off from the yanks after operation Raw Deal a few years back, I would be very suspect of any Jintropin.
> 
> The premixed pharma stuff is good but simplexx is the most faked GH out there so be careful I am using the Geno GoQuick pens and they are extremely good.
> 
> On the subject of injecting GH SubQ in the stomach then going back to bed for fat burning this does not localise fat burning and the FFA's you release from the GH that contribute to the fat loss will be just restored as you went back to bed so waste of time


So would it be better then just to shoot the whole 16iu PWO

My coach had advised me to shoot whole lot pre bed time

However I thought that would blunt your natural GH that you release during REM sleep?

Also mate if using slin with GH and Igf1-lr3

Can all 3 be used together as in

Igf1-lr3 pre workout then slin and GH PWO?

or will one be cancelled out here

Plus is it best in your opinion when taken GH pwo to shoot straight away then have a protein shake like Pepto pro

then Waite 20-30 mins and shoot Slin then follow that with your fast carbs

also on some sites I've looked at guys are using Oats and berries after they have used slin pwo

Fast carbs they used were intraworkout then pwo shot GH then 30 mins later shot slin then had oats and berries

wouldn't that be too slow acting to use with slin?

better to take in fast carbs as in gylcofuse or vitargo/dextrose


----------



## sitries (Feb 28, 2009)

it sounds like ur coach is referringto Genotrpin pens rather than jinotropin. they are 36iu pens made by Pfizer and are proper pharma HGh, expensive but u only need to use half as much.


----------



## panama (Feb 27, 2014)

Hi, my name is panama, I am new here, I can get norditropin, but dont really know how to use it, what dosage and so on, could you give me any advice on it please


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Dazarms said:


> So would it be better then just to shoot the whole 16iu PWO
> 
> My coach had advised me to shoot whole lot pre bed time
> 
> However I thought that would blunt your natural GH that you release during REM sleep?


using synthetic GH will blunt your natural GH no matter when you take it.



Dazarms said:


> Also mate if using slin with GH and Igf1-lr3
> 
> Can all 3 be used together as in
> 
> ...


nothing will be cancelled out but then IGF is useless for muscle gain so i see no use in it



Dazarms said:


> Plus is it best in your opinion when taken GH pwo to shoot straight away then have a protein shake like Pepto pro
> 
> then Waite 20-30 mins and shoot Slin then follow that with your fast carbs


no shoot your GH and Slin together then have your Pro/Carbs there is no logical reason to split Carbs and Pro



Dazarms said:


> also on some sites I've looked at guys are using Oats and berries after they have used slin pwo
> 
> Fast carbs they used were intraworkout then pwo shot GH then 30 mins later shot slin then had oats and berries
> 
> ...


i have no idea why they do this so cannot comment only that if i was using skin i would use Glycofuse


----------



## Dazarms (Sep 8, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> using synthetic GH will blunt your natural GH no matter when you take it.
> 
> nothing will be cancelled out but then IGF is useless for muscle gain so i see no use in it
> 
> ...


cheers on info mate

Taken the GH and slin together tho pwo then sinking a protein/carb drink

I thought the carbs do they not blunt the GH

That's why I thought take GH first have protein shake

then waite30 mins and do Slin and then fast carbs

because people say when u jab GH u should wait at least 30min-1hour before u eat carbs

is this incorrect mate in your oppinon?

My mate has advised me also it would be far better to use SLin pre workout and the GH pwo over both PWO

what's ur thoughts on this mate

thanks again


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Bad Alan said:


> Just got Genentech in have yet to try it but heard good things!


I reckon you'll end up sticking with them, good GH Genetech!

Edit: Genetech Greece or Genentech as in the Pharma Nutropin?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Dazarms said:


> cheers on info mate
> 
> Taken the GH and slin together tho pwo then sinking a protein/carb drink
> 
> ...


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> Quote is all fooked up. I shoot boom dose of IPAM before bed with Mod GRF.
> 
> Whatever suits, try different protocols.


Do you notice less cts/side effects on peps over gh??


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

bail said:


> Do you notice less cts/side effects on peps over gh??


I have never got CTS even from high-dose Hyge (up to 40iu a day) in a GH blast.


----------

